# Leptigen? You bet your sweet mass!



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2004)

Finally freed from the shackles of silence and the shroud of secrecy of TP???s TP-PT, I eagerly embark on my next endeavor, an experiment with Leptigen Mass.  I plan to maintain current eating habits or possibly increase the amount of calories.  For my workouts, I will revert back to something similar to what I had been doing prior to the TP-PT experiment.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2004)

Meals (Times are approximate, I???m not quite that anal!)

4:45 AM Pre-workout Protein/Carb shake (workout days only)
7:00 AM Post-workout Protein/Carb shake (at the gym, immediately following the workout)
7:45 AM Breakfast - bowl of cereal (Fiber One w/ wheat germ, milk), protein shake
9:30-10:00 AM Mid morning snack (usually tuna, sometimes smoked salmon, chicken, or turkey)
12:00-12:30 PM Lunch (usually 2 chicken breasts, vegetables or salad)
3:00-3:30 PM Mid afternoon snack (see Mid morning snack)
6:00-7:00 PM Dinner (fish, beef, or poultry, plus some combination of vegetables, salad, rice, pasta, except when at the Chinese buffet where almost anything goes)
9:30-10:00 PM Protein shake (just prior to bed)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2004)

Workouts

Week 1
Sun ??? Strength training plus core.  Squats, Bench Press, Deadlifts, Lower back, abs.
Mon ??? Back, calfs, plus either shoulders or arms
Wed ??? Chest, plus either arms or shoulders (whichever I didn???t do Monday)
Thu ??? Legs, core
Fri ??? Back, calfs, plus either shoulders or arms (same as Monday)

For week 2, almost everything stays the same, except shoulders and arms switch places.

Cardio ??? The article on clean cardio has piqued my interest.  I???m tentatively planning on doing it on Mon, Wed, and Fri.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2004)

And finally the stats.  These stats are from prior to the start of TP-PT and at the end of each of the three phases.

?????????..??????.1/17????????????.2/9???????????????.3/8???????????????...4/24
Weight ??????225????????????221???????????????..223???????????????..226
Neck: ??????..16.5?????????..16.5????????????...16.5???????????????.16.5
L Arm: ??????.16.????????????.16????????????..??????16???????????????.???16
R Arm: ???....15.75..???..15.75..?????????.16??????????????????15.75
Chest: ??????..46.75..???.47.125?????????..48???????????????...48
L Thigh: ...???23.875....24?????????.???..???24??????????????????24.25
R Thigh: ???..24?????????..???.24????????????.???24??????????????????24
Waist: ??????..38.75.??????..38.75..??????.38.75?????????...38.875    


Caliper measurements in mm (did it a few times, these are min and max readings)

????????????....??????1/17????????????..2/9????????????..3/11????????????..4/24
Chest: ?????????15, 16?????????.15, 16?????????.11, 13????????????14, 15
Abs: ????????????14, 15?????????.14, 15?????????.12, 15????????????13, 15
Thigh: ???.... 10, 11?????????.10, 11?????????..8, 10????????????.9, 11

That equates to a body-fat of between 13% and 15%.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2004)

Sun, Apr 25

Workout

Squat  265 ??? 3x3
Box Squat  225 ??? 2x3 (10??? box height)
Bench Press  225 ??? 5x3
Deadlift  315 ??? 5x3
Platform deadlift  225 ??? 4x3  (Weights on floor, me on a 4??? high platform, forcing a lower starting position)

Good Morning  135 ??? 3x8
Hyperextensions  30 ??? 3x8
Crunch Machine  90 ??? 3x12
Cable Crunches  70 ??? 3x12

Bodyweight: 228

Comments
Because it???s been over 3 months since I???ve done this type of training, I decided to take it easy and start light.  This was a good getting-back-in-the-groove workout. 


Meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Bowl of Fiber One cereal with some wheat germ and a little milk

Tuna sandwich (1 can) with a couple of slices of FF cheese, some multi-grain bread
EAS ready to drink Carb Control Chocolate drink (100 cal, 3g F, 4g C, 15g P)

Protein drink

Smoked salmon

Leptigen
Grilled chicken breast
Salad

Pre-bed protein drink


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

lol, i love the title.

So i take it you werent happy with the results for the TP-PT experiment?  How much of a "beta" version were you using?

Good luck with the LG: Mass.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2004)

After the progress that I had made through the first two phases, I was somewhat disappointed in phase 3.  I would not say that I was unhappy.  After seeing the results from the first two phases, perhaps I got a little greedy, expecting more than I had a right to.  Chest size certainly got better.  Other body parts did not respond as well. And I've always had skinny arms.

The results, taken in a vaccuum, are not particularly noteworthy, but they become better when put into context.

1. I was doing the original version of the program, which is somewhat like what the others are doing now, but a bit more difficult at times.  Some of the "harder" exercises had to be eliminated and "easier" ones substituted.  One such example was eliminating deadlifts in phase 1 and replacing them with BB rows.  There were other significant changes made to phase 3, but you'll have to wait before I can tell you what they were.  But we were still tweaking the program as I was working out.

2. At the age of 50, my test levels aren't exactly peaking.  It gets more difficult to add muscle as the years go by.

3. I was on business travel for a total of 5 weeks during the training period.  While I still had access to a gym, it's difficult to eat right when you're on the road and eating all your meals out.  To make matters worse, my travels took me to Spain where the restaurants, shall we say, don't exactly cater to the health-conscious life-style of eating.  The food was decent, but not always what I would have liked to eat.  Thanks to MRPs, I was able to keep protein intake somewhat decent.

4. Finally, I came down with pneumonia during phase 3.  That was bad enough, but I was in Spain when it happened.  I survived for two weeks on cough medicine before I returned to the states and was able to get some anti-biotics.  There was also a week off from training in there, a repeat of weeks 2 and 3, so I didn't exactly follow the plan that Twin Peak had hoped for.

In spite of all these obstacles, I still managed to put on a little muscle and lost a little body-fat (not around the mid-section where I need it, though). 

Unhappy? Not at all.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow... when you put it like that, those results look pretty damn good.  Any plans to try it again once TP has all the kinks worked out?

Were the "harder" exercises eliminated because it was leading to overtraining, or just because it was too much for a person to physically do in one day?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 27, 2004)

Personally, I am disappointed with those results.

Except, those aren't your actual results.  The plan includes a 13th week of detraining.  The final 2 weeks are tough, and it is expected that you will lose some size and strength (temporarily) and that extra week is critical.  So of course your stats from the third Phase are not right.  Get back to us in a week.

That said, as my article will make clear, we won't all respond to each Phase equally and the length of each phase relative to the others must be altered.

For example, for you I think 3 weeks in Phase 1, 5 in Phase 2, and 2 in Phase 3 would be ideal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Any plans to try it again once TP has all the kinks worked out?
> 
> Were the "harder" exercises eliminated because it was leading to overtraining, or just because it was too much for a person to physically do in one day?



I may give it a try again in the fall.  It looks like there will be too much travelling during the summer months to stay on a consistent training schedule.  Gyms aren't open on weekends in Spain, at least not the ones I have access to.

The biggest change that I can recall from phase 1 is to replace deadlifts and SLDLs (both in the same workout), with BB rows and leg curls.  Notice that each workout is done twice a week,
with an increasing number of sets.  It was just too hard on the lower back during the higher volume weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Personally, I am disappointed with those results.



Boy, you are hard to please.  



> That said, as my article will make clear, we won't all respond to each Phase equally and the length of each phase relative to the others must be altered.



Interesting. That's one topic that we never discussed.  While we discussed exercise selection, number of sets, etc., we never did touch on the subject of changing the duration of each phase.



> For example, for you I think 3 weeks in Phase 1, 5 in Phase 2, and 2 in Phase 3 would be ideal.



Now you're talking!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2004)

Mon, Apr 26

Workout

CG Pulldown  195 x 8, 7, 7, 5
Seated cable rows  220 x 8, 8, 6, 5
CG Bench press  195 x 8, 8, 7
V-bar pressdown  70 x 8, 8
BB Curl  80 x 8, 7, 7 
Cable hammer curls  60 x 8, 8
Standing calf raises  270 ??? 6 x 8

Clean Cardio
135 x 12, 8, 6, 5, 5  (30 - 40 sec RI)
[sucking wind badly here, rested about 4 minutes]
115 x 8, 5, 4 (30 ??? 40 sec RI)

Bodyweight: 226

Comments
I haven???t done cardio in a looooong time, and boy did it show.  Did I really say that I???d do this 3 times a week?

Meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Can of Tuna w/ half hard-boiled egg
Banana

Baked chicken breasts
Frozen green beans, peppers, and onions

Can of Tuna w/ the other half of the hard-boiled egg

Leptigen
Steak
Salad
EAS chocolate drink

Pre-bed protein drink


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 27, 2004)

To be clear, my comment above was not critical of you, but of my programs effects on you.

I know you were all out.

Yeah, there is little reason to believe that every individual must stress the three golden principles equally, for optimal results.

And there is every reason to believe that while everyone should focus on each to some degree, everyones body will not resond equally.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

Damn... TP *is* hard to please.   I have trouble losing fat and adding mass at 20, all while eating right.  Forget about doing it at 50, while travelling, and eating out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2004)

Tue, Apr 27

No workout today

Meals

Leptigen
Protein drink
Bowl of Fiber One cereal with some wheat germ and a little milk

Roast beef sandwich w/ FF cheese

Protein drink

Baked salmon w/ salsa  (I can???t believe the store didn???t have any chicken breasts!)
Frozen green beans, onions, and peppers
Banana

Roast beef sandwich w/ FF cheese
EAS chocolate drink

Protein drink

Leptigen
3.5 Turkey burgers w/ salsa, 2 w/ FF cheese, no bread
Salad

Protein drink


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2004)

Observations after 3 days

Effects ??? nothing noticeable yet, although my appetite seemed to be insatiable Tuesday.
Smell ??? horrible.    
Taste ??? better than it smells.    
When mixed with water, the result is like a weak fruit punch.
It is much better when I mix it with Crystal Light Lemonade.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

Does mass use the same flavor system as rebirth?  Cuz i absolutely love the taste of rebirth.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2004)

Hopefully TwinPeak will pop in and answer that question because I sure don't know.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2004)

Wed, Apr 28

Workout

Flat Bench Press
225 ??? 2x5
205 ??? 2x8

Incline Dumbbell
70 ??? 2x8

Low Pulley Crossovers
80 ??? 2x8

BB Shrugs
405 ??? 2x8 (front), 2x8 (rear)

Military Press / Dumbbell Side Delt Raise / Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise (done as a giant set)
95x8 / 20x8 / 30x8  (rest)
95x8 / 20x8 / 30x8 

Clean Cardio
135 ??? 10, 7, 5, 3 (30 sec RI)
[rest 2 minutes]
135 ??? 6, 5, 3

Bodyweight: 229 

Meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Bowl of Fiber One cereal with some wheat germ and a little milk

Roast beef sandwich

Baked salmon w/ salsa
Frozen green beans, onions, and peppers

Can of tuna
EAS drink

Leptigen
Can of tuna
EAS drink

Smoked salmon
Cashews

Protein drink


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice bench... shrugs too.  Do you use straps with those 405 shrugs?  Shit, i can barely hang on to 225.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, I have to use straps to shrug that much weight for reps.  Without straps, I'd probably get just 2 or 3 reps.  I also use the straps for SLDLs.  I find that by using the straps, I don't have to worry about the grip and can focus more on form and hitting the targetted muscle.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2004)

Thu, Apr 29

Workout

Box Squat (8??? height)
225 x 5, 5, 5

Squat
265 x 6, 6, 5

Leg Press
810 x 8, 6

Leg Extension
200 x 8, 8

SLDL
225 x 6, 6

Leg Curl
130 x 8, 8

Good Mornings
145 x 8, 8

Hyperextensions
35 x 8, 7

Crunch Machine
100 x 10, 10, 10

Hanging Leg Raises
6, 6

Bodyweight: 229 

Meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Roast beef sandwich

Meatballs, Sausage, Peppers, and Onions

Protein Drink

Leptigen  [<---  forgot that in the original post]
Grilled Teriyaki Chicken breasts
1 slice of pizza
1 mini Detour bar

Protein Drink


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm now in my sixth day of the great Leptigen Mass experiment. Bodyweight is slowly inching up (is that redundant?).  After Friday's workout I weighed 230.  The Leptigen seems to have more effect on me in the morning, when I have to force myself to eat after taking it.  In the evening the effects are lessened.  I haven't pushed too much with weights since this is supposed to be a deloading week after the overtraining from phase 3 week 4,
so it would not be fair to try to assess strength gains.  Next week I'll turn it up a notch.

TP, do you think that I should increase my intake to 3 times a day or maintain the current schedule?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 30, 2004)

3 times a day woudl be a good idea.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

Fri, Apr 30 - workout

Chinups
7, 5, 4, 4

BB Rows
225 x 7, 7, 6, 6

CG Bench press  
205 x 7, 7

Overhead DB extensions
25 x 8, 8, 8

Preacher Curls
110 x 9, 8, 7

Standing DB Curls
40 x 7, 6

Seated calf raises
125 x 9, 8, 8, 8, 7, 7

Clean Cardio
135 x 10, 7, 6, 5, 4  (30 sec RI)
[rest 2 minutes]
135 x 7, 5, 4, 4 (45 sec RI)

Bodyweight: 230


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

Fri, Apr 30 - meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Can of tuna

Protein Drink
Banana

Baked salmon w/ salsa
Frozen green beans, onions, and peppers

Can of tuna
EAS drink

Protein drink

Leptigen
2 Soy burgers w/ salsa

Protein drink

Comments
I definitely need to go shopping this weekend and buy some food.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

Sat, May 1 ??? meals

Leptigen
Protein drink
Bowl of Fiber One cereal with some wheat germ and a little milk

Roast beef sandwich w/ FF cheese
EAS drink

Leptigen
Can of tuna
EAS drink

Protein drink

Leptigen
Smoked salmon

Protein drink


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> After the progress that I had made through the first two phases, I was somewhat disappointed in phase 3.  I would not say that I was unhappy.  After seeing the results from the first two phases, perhaps I got a little greedy, expecting more than I had a right to.  Chest size certainly got better.  Other body parts did not respond as well. And I've always had skinny arms.
> 
> The results, taken in a vaccuum, are not particularly noteworthy, but they become better when put into context.
> ...



Alright chief, lets see the real post TP-PT stats.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

One week stats


.................4/24????????????..5/1
Weight ???.???226????????????...230
Neck: ??????..16.5?????????.....16.5
L Arm: ??????.16???????????????...16.125
R Arm: ???....15.75?????????...16
Chest: ??????..48????????????.???.48.25
L Thigh: ...???24.25?????????..24
R Thigh: .???..24????????????.???.24
Waist: ??????..38.875?????????.38.5


Caliper measurements in mm (did it a few times, these are min and max readings)

 ????????????.??????4/24?????????..5/1
Chest:  .???14, 15???..???14, 15
Abs: ?????????13, 15??????..11, 13
Thigh: ???...9, 11?????????..9, 11

Bodyfat???13.1-14.7???.12.5-14.0


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Alright chief, lets see the real post TP-PT stats.



They've just been posted in the private journal at Avant.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2004)

Please do.  Simply, just post your beginning stats and those from 1 week after.

Oh, and out of sheet curiousity, I'd like to see 2 weeks after to see if growth continues.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

Sun, May 2 ??? workout

Squat
295 ??? 3x3

Box Squat (10??? box height)
255 ??? 3x3 

Bench Press
255 ??? 6x3

Deadlift
385 ??? 4x3

Platform deadlift (4??? high platform)
275 ??? 3x3

Good Morning
185 ??? 3x8

Hyperextensions
50 ??? 3x6  (back was starting to tire a little here)

Crunch Machine
160 ??? 3x8

Cable Crunches
110 ??? 3x7

Bodyweight: 228

Comments
I don???t know why, but I had a lot of energy for this workout.  Maybe it???s the Leptigen, or perhaps it was due to having a week???s worth of easy workouts.  Whatever it was, I???m not complaining.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

Sun, May 2 ??? meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Bowl of Fiber One cereal with some wheat germ and a little milk

Can of tuna w/ hard-boiled egg
EAS drink

Roast beef sandwich w/ FF cheese
EAS drink

Leptigen
Roasted chicken
Salad
Rice

Protein drink

Yes, there are only two servings of Leptigen in there.  I didn???t forget, I just wasn???t home.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

Mon, May 3 ??? workout

CG Pulldown
200 x 8, 8, 7, 6

Seated cable rows
230 x 8, 8, 6, 6

BB Shrugs
455 ??? 2x6 (front), 2x6 (rear)

Military Press
115 x 9, 7

Cable Lateral Raise
40 x 8, 8

Cable Rear delt raise
50 x 8, 8

Standing calf raises
320 ??? 7, 7, 6, 6

Clean Cardio
135 x 10, 8, 6 (30 sec RI)
[1 min rest]
135 x 7, 5, 3 (30 sec RI)
[1 min rest]
135 x 5, 3

Bodyweight: 227


----------



## Triple Threat (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Simply, just post your beginning stats and those from 1 week after.



????????????....???.1/17???????????????..5/1
Weight ??????225??????????????????..230
Neck: ??????..16.5?????????.......16.5
L Arm: ??????.16.??????????????????.16.125
R Arm: ???....15.75..?????????...16
Chest: ??????.46.75..????????????.48.25
L Thigh: ....23.875...???..???.24
R Thigh: ???..24????????????...???..24
Waist: ??????..38.75.??????..???..38.5


Caliper measurements in mm 

 ??????????????????1/17????????????..??????..5/1
Chest: .???15, 16?????????...???14, 15
Abs: ?????????14, 15?????????.....11, 13
Thigh: ???. 10, 11?????????...???..9, 11

Bodyfat???14.0-15.0???...???.12.5-14.0


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

Mon, May 3 ??? meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Roast beef sandwich w/ FF cheese

Leptigen
Baked chicken w/ salsa
Frozen green beans, peppers,and onions

Can of tuna w/ hardboiled egg
EAS drink
Banana

Protein drink

Leptigen
Baked haddock w/ salsa
Salad
Cashews

Mini One Way protein bar

Protein drink


----------



## Twin Peak (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> ????????????....???.1/17???????????????..5/1
> Weight ??????225??????????????????..230
> Neck: ??????..16.5?????????.......16.5
> ...



Now these are the results that I expected.  A five pound increase, while your stomach got smaller, and an (old and) advanced trainee in 13 weeks.

Now that is impressive.

Tell me you wouldn't take those results every quater.


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

So are these typical results from your original testers?

What was you Diet like during this CD? (Above Maint, Maint, Below Maint)

Thanks
Iain


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

I like this journal,  I am just barely 1/3 of the way through but knowing phase 1 well and seeing phase 2 I could see how changing the number of weeks in each phase would be beneifical for someone like Captain, and possibly me just knowing how i have reacted to other programs.  SOmehting I should keep in mind in my subjective review of my experience


----------



## Twin Peak (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> So are these typical results from your original testers?
> 
> What was you Diet like during this CD? (Above Maint, Maint, Below Maint)
> ...



Most users have barely finished the first Phase, so its hard to say whats typical.

One other user (Beast/Derek) made some dramatic changes (in my opinion) while dieting.  

I made dramatic changes, but I have been recovering from an injury so its an unfair comparison.

Another user (Bachovias) had results equal to Cap'n with only Phase I.

I am still waiting on ShadowJack's feedback -- he completed but has been MIA.

We are actively tracking the progress of all current users, however.  Since the pool is pretty deep, and quite diverse, we should have some good data at the end.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> So are these typical results from your original testers?
> 
> What was you Diet like during this CD? (Above Maint, Maint, Below Maint)



I think that Beast's results were better than mine.

As far as diet goes, I did not alter my eating habits.  I ate what I normally do, and this journal is an accurate example of what I was eating while on TP's program.  I don't normally measure what I eat, but I did for a one week period.  Here are the numbers:

Calories....Protein gm (%)...Carbs gm (%)...Fat gm (%)
3421.........480 (55).............179 (17)...........105 (27)
4027.........509 (51).............279 (25)...........109 (24)
3066.........432 (58).............113 (13)............99 (30)
4620.........642 (56).............176 (14)...........156 (31)
3651.........497 (55).............186 (18)...........108 (27)
4193.........600 (57).............184 (15)...........132 (28)

Non-workout days the caloric intake is lower, due basically to two fewer protein drinks.  One of these days I should try to get my act together and try Carb cycling.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 4, 2004)

You have a wicked metabolism.


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

good god man how are you ingesting that much protein.  the best I can do consistantly is around 350 g/day.  and I dropped from ~4000-4300 bulking (putting on way too much fat) to ~3300 and I lost like 4 lbs and havent changed weight for 2.5 weeks now.  
I definitely need to follow this journal


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> how are you ingesting that much protein



At a minimum:

4 protein drinks @ 50 each = 200
2 snacks (tuna, smoked salmon, roast beef) @ 35 each = 70
2 meals @ 60 each = 120

This gets me to 390 gm easily.  Add another drink, a snack, a protein bar, and voila! About 500 gm!


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

god damn if I did that I would look like the pilsbury dough boy.  Why cant a 242 lb 22 year old eat 4500 cals and not get fat?????


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> god damn if I did that I would look like the pilsbury dough boy.  Why cant a 242 lb 22 year old eat 4500 cals and not get fat?????



4500 cals would be an unusually high day for me.  Workout days typically run 3800-4200 cals.  Non-workout days about 500-600 calls less.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2004)

Tue, May 4 ??? meals

Leptigen
Can of tuna

Leptigen
Baked salmon w/ salsa
Frozen green beans, peppers, and onions

Can of tuna w/ hardboiled egg
EAS drink

Can of tuna w/ hardboiled egg

Leptigen
Meatloaf (from ground turkey)
Rice
Salad

Smoked salmon

Protein drink


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2004)

Wed, May 5 ??? workout

Flat Bench Press
245 ??? 7, 6, 5
225 ??? 6, 5

Incline Dumbbell
80 ??? 7, 7

Decline Dumbbell
90 ??? 7, 5

Low Pulley Crossovers
80 ??? 8, 6

CG Bench press  
205 - 6, 6

Reverse grip pressdowns
70 ??? 9, 9

V-bar pressdowns
70 ??? 8, 7

Barbell Curls
95 ??? 8, 8

Standing DB Curls
45 x 8, 8

Preacher Curls
120 ??? 7, 5

Clean Cardio
135 ??? 10, 8, 6 (30 sec RI)
[rest 1 minute]
135 ??? 8, 6, 4 (30 sec RI)

Bodyweight: 230

Comments
Not the greatest of workouts.  I???m going to have to rethink the shoulders/arms rotation because doing triceps after chest is not a good thing.  Also, this workout ran too long and I didn???t have enough energy left for the cardio.


----------



## Monolith (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Flat Bench Press
> 245 ??? 7, 6, 5


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

Thanks, Mono.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

Wed, May 5 ??? meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Bowl of Fiber One cereal with some wheat germ and a little milk

Tuna w/ hardboiled egg
EAS drink

Leptigen
Baked chicken w/ salsa
Frozen green beans

Tuna w/ hardboiled egg
EAS drink

Protein drink

Leptigen
Pizza

Protein drink


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

Thu, May 6 ??? workout

Box Squat (8??? height)
275 ??? 3, 3, 2, 2

Squat
275 ??? 5, ***4, 5
185 ??? 12, 12

*** On the attempted fifth rep, I gave a demonstration of ???Everything you wanted to know about the effectiveness of safety bars.  Yes! They do work!??? when I leaned a little too far backwards while coming up from the bottom.

Leg Press
810 ??? 12, 12

Leg Extension
200 ??? 12, 12

Leg Curl
120 ??? 12, 12, 10

Good Mornings
185 ??? 10, 10

Hyperextensions (now with a 3 second pause at the top, courtesy of one of the trainers)
50 - 7, 7

Crunch Machine
170 ??? 8, 8, 6

Bodyweight: 229 

Comments
Energy was better today.  Probably the extra carbs from the pizza.


----------



## Novo (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Squat
> 275 ??? 5, ***4, 5
> 185 ??? 12, 12
> ...



G'day Cap'n D! OK, you convinced me - if those suckers really do work that well ... I have no excuse for not increasing hey  and I'm thinking Phase II is the time to do it?

But then again, I don't have the luxury of the pizza-energy to fuel me. Ah, pizza - those were the days ...


----------



## Twin Peak (May 6, 2004)

Cap'n uses the high test anabolic pizza.


----------



## Novo (May 6, 2004)

Wow, I knew you guys had supplements available to you in the States that we provincial Aussies only dream of - but anabolic pizza, beyond my wildest dreams ...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> G'day ... and I'm thinking Phase II is the time to do it?
> 
> But then again, I don't have the luxury of the pizza-energy to fuel me. Ah, pizza - those were the days ...



G'day to you too, Novo.  

Phase II would be an excellent time, starting in week 2, of course.

And surely you could indulge in some pizza once in a while, no?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> high test anabolic pizza.



Hmmm, do I detect a new product line coming soon at Avant Labs?  And if you're looking for testers ...


----------



## Novo (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_ And surely you could indulge in some pizza once in a while, no?


Get thee from me Satan 

Are you not familiar with carb cycling, from the stable of our illustrious training-meister?? Well, of course you are - but not familiar enough with the prescribed clean carbs therein it seems!! Pizza?  I seek it here, I seek it there ... but never can I find it on that damn list


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> Are you not familiar with carb cycling, .... Pizza?  I seek it here, I seek it there ... but never can I find it on that damn list



TP, how about an article "Carb Cycling for Pizza Lovers"?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 6, 2004)

Sure, but the title would be:

"So you wanna be a fat-ass?  Carb Cycling for Pizza Lovers!"


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2004)

I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2004)

Thu, May 6 ??? meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Roast beef sandwich w/ FF cheese
EAS drink

Leptigen
Baked salmon w/ salsa
Baked haddock w/ salsa
Green beans, peppers and onions

Roast beef sandwich w/ FF cheese
EAS drink

Leptigen
Turkey meatloaf (yep, leftovers)
Baked haddock w/ salsa (and more leftovers)
Salad

Protein drink

Comments
That first Leptigen serving is killing the appetite to the point that the mid-morning meal is being skipped.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2004)

Fri, May 7 - workout

Chinups
8, 6, 5, 5

BB Rows
245 x 7, 7, 6, 6

BB Shrug (straps)
405 ??? 2 x 10 (front), 2 x 10 (rear)

Seated DB Press
60 ??? 6, 5

DB lateral raise
25 ??? 9, 8

DB rear delt raise
35 ??? 8, 8

Seated calf raises
140 ??? 6, 7, 7, 6

Clean Cardio
135 ??? 5 x 6 (30 sec RI)
[rest 2 minutes]
135 ??? 6, 6, 4 (30 sec RI)

Bodyweight: 229

Comments
I tried something different for the clean cardio by not going to failure except on the final set.  I???m hoping that improvements start showing soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2004)

2 week observation

As far as appetite-related effects, I???ve noticed that the Leptigen has more of an effect early in the day, and less-so as the day goes on.  The first serving really kills the ol??? appetite, to the point that I don???t want to eat my usual mid-morning snack.  The noon-time Leptigen has the effect of making me not-so-ravenous for lunch, but the late afternoon serving makes almost no difference at the evening meal.

With respect to workouts, it seems that strength is increasing, but I don???t how much of that can be attributed to the Leptigen and how much can be attributed to recovering from TP???s training program.  I think that by now (2 weeks), the after-effects of the training program are about gone, so next week will be a good determination of the Leptigen???s effects on strength.

There hasn???t been much net change in bodyweight from last week, although my weight did its normal fluctuations during the course of the week.  The pizza didn???t seem to have too disastrous an effect.      

One physical thing that I have noticed is that since this past Monday???s workout, the DOMS seems to be more pronounced, at least more noticeable than last week.  Right now my legs are extremely sore and chest is still quite tight from Wednesday.

And finally, I found out today that my May trip to Spain has been cancelled, meaning that I???ll be able to complete the great Leptigen experiment without the encumbrances of international travel.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2004)

Sat, May 8 ??? meals

Leptigen
Protein drink
Bowl of Fiber One cereal with some wheat germ and a little milk

Can of tuna

Leptigen
Can of tuna

Protein drink

BBQ chicken
BBQ pork
BBQ sausage
Green beans
BBQ baked beans


Protein drink

Comments
I checked measurements again and they were identical to last week's.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2004)

Sun, May 9 ??? workout

Squat
315 ??? 3, 3, 2

Box Squat (10??? box height)
275 ??? 3, 3 

Bench Press
275 ??? 3, 3
265 ??? 3, 3

Deadlift
405 ??? 3x3

Platform deadlift (4??? high platform)
315 ??? 3, 3

Good Morning
205 ??? 3x7

Crunch Machine
170 ??? 3x8

Bodyweight: 229

Comments
Energy levels weren???t quite as high as last Sunday, so I had to cut back a little on the volume.  Probably not enough calories yesterday.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2004)

Sun, May 9 ??? meals

Pre-workout protein drink
Post workout protein drink #1
Post workout protein drink #2

Leptigen
Bowl of Fiber One cereal with some wheat germ and a little milk

Leptigen
Can of tuna

Can of tuna
EAS drink

Protein drink

Leptigen
Veal Parmigiana

Protein drink


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2004)

Mon, May 10 ??? workout

CG Pulldown
210 ??? 4 x 8

BB Rows
245 ??? 7, 7, 6, 6

Overhead DB extension
30 ??? 3 x 8

V-bar pressdowns
80 ??? 9, 9, 8

Barbell Curls
105 ??? 6, 6, 5

Standing DB curls
50 ??? 7, 6, 5

Standing calf raises
300 ??? 9, 9, 9, 8, 8

Clean Cardio
135 ??? 8, 7, 5 (30 sec RI)
[rest 2 minutes]
135 ??? 6, 5, 4 (30 sec RI)

Bodyweight: 228


----------



## Novo (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> BBQ chicken
> BBQ pork
> BBQ sausage
> ...



G'day Cap'n D! With regret ... I'm going to have to stop following your journal, for tales of pizza and BBQ's just make a girl lament what she's not eating. And you know how we love our barbies down here


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> With regret ... I'm going to have to stop following your journal, for tales of pizza and BBQ's just make a girl lament what she's not eating. And you know how we love our barbies down here



 Come back. I promise I'll be good.    For a while, anyway.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2004)

Meals for the past two days have been pretty much the same as before: chicken, tuna, salads, vegetables, protein drinks, plus one meal of scrambled eggs.  Also one little "indulgence" which shall remain unnamed lest I incur the wrath of Novo again.


----------



## Novo (May 12, 2004)

As if I would dare comment again, I know better now (I read only details such as progress, w/o ... and the NUTRITION around it )


----------

